# Random Images



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

One quiet October, in 2009, I sat down and decided to make about 80 images to put in a book. It took me about a month to create them.

My latest album entitled "Random Digital Images" is a small selection of some of those images.

Enjoy!

Kanga


----------

